# noisy fuel pump



## cro300zx (Jul 19, 2005)

hi!
fuel pump on my '84zx is very noisy, but engine runs fine.
is that normal?

thanks
Tomislav


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I can't even hear the one in my daily. My 85 on the other hand... oh, nevermind, it has an aeromotive A1000. LOL.

You really shouldn't even hear the pump unless you are really looking for it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I hear fuel pumps all the time. Cars I'm sitting next to at a stop light, mostly. I could hear my 85 turbo's plain as day. The time you should worry, is if you don't hear it......


----------



## cro300zx (Jul 19, 2005)

Tnx guys


----------

